# AMR Complaint



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

^^ yer lucky... Glenn has had my teammates 1000 T-cat for 5 months to build the engine and now here we are 4 races from the end of the season and he can't get it to run!! who builds an engine that they can't get running?? Not impressed with the total lack of service as well as the inability to let someone know why their bike has cost em thousands of dollars, numerous races plus 5 months of time to still be sitting there....NOT RUNNING! The excuses are disgusting.


----------



## Bad Kitty (Jun 2, 2011)

oft brute said:


> :agreed: glenn is a great guy to deal with, he will answer any question and is very helpful to get you going. one of my buds got one of his 840 kits and it is amazing. he just finished mine and hope to have it dyno tuned this week.


So when a man doesn't answer a phone call for three months, thats service??? ALSO, he been tellin me that my bike is the ONLY one in the shop he's workin on. Thanks for the info, my lawyer will love this one.


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

Bad Kitty said:


> So when a man doesn't answer a phone call for three months, thats service??? ALSO, he been tellin me that my bike is the ONLY one in the shop he's workin on. Thanks for the info, my lawyer will love this one.


 sorry to hear that but most people forget that glenn is amr, one person with a very demanding dayjob to boot. just think of all the people out there wanting kits or engine builds for one person to do.he can only do them on first come first serve basis. yes glenn gets busy and behind but so would someone else in his position. good things come to those that wait and his kits are very good.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Glen has my motor right now, I couldn't be happier, always answers my calls or texts


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

oft brute said:


> sorry to hear that but most people forget that glenn is amr, one person with a very demanding dayjob to boot. just think of all the people out there wanting kits or engine builds for one person to do.he can only do them on first come first serve basis. yes glenn gets busy and behind but so would someone else in his position. good things come to those that wait and his kits are very good.


 You are right, however it IS Glenn's responsibility to complete projects he started and had payment exchanged for. If the workload is too much for one man then don't take it on in the first place or hire some help! First come, first serve basis....the machine has been there 5 MONTHS! I highly doubt you would be "pro Glenn" if you waited that long to have an engine built......Only ever heard good things about AMR, until this....he'll never see ANY of my engines.


----------



## Bad Kitty (Jun 2, 2011)

oft brute said:


> sorry to hear that but most people forget that glenn is amr, one person with a very demanding dayjob to boot. just think of all the people out there wanting kits or engine builds for one person to do.he can only do them on first come first serve basis. yes glenn gets busy and behind but so would someone else in his position. good things come to those that wait and his kits are very good.


 
Well I ask then sir, just who's gunna pay for me loosing an entire season??? Thats correct, first come. My bike has been there since the 5th of MARCH. ALL I get is stories and excuses. Now I'm PISSED. Someones gunna pay large.
I was told that he had spent 18 hours on the weekend on my bike. i could diagnose the problem in 18 hours, an I'm far from an engine builder. 
If this continues ANY longer, I WILL go on every site there is to explain. I really haven't said much at all here. ANY person who thinks I'm wrong, please explain. When someone says they can do a job, do U not think it should be done? End of story.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Who's to say you were gonna win every race in the season? You could have lost everyone of them and been out $$$ so maybe he's saving you money......

quit talking like he cost you a season of winnings b/c that's just a bull excuse... And until Glen has a chance to come here and defend the case, I dont want to see another mention of it from you, or I will start removing posts/threads/banning whatever I have to do...

It's ok to express the fact that you are having issues but to keep coming and bashing over and over well that just wont fly here hoss.


----------



## Bad Kitty (Jun 2, 2011)

My word. Have fun gents, I graduated high school decades ago. ah haha Someone PLEASE explain what I said, if ya like.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you get my Pm?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well Glenn had my bike for three and a half months which is a pretty decent amount of time. All I can say about it is it was WELL worth the wait !! If you wanted your bike back sooner you should have let him know up front. For one thing, he is still developing his line of parts for the 1000 t-cat motors. He!! he had Mark from Southern Ridges motors ALOT longer than he's had yours and you didn't see him on here bashing him. These motors haven't been out near as long as these Brute or Canned Ham motors, Developing the cams, pistons, and other internals takes time. He could have just thrown some JUNK parts in it and sent it back to you sooner, and then what, you would be on here bashing him for that. Glenn is a stand up guy that has ALWAYS returned my calls, even at 2a.m. and answered any questions I have ever had. Maybe you just pissed him off bugging him all the time and he just put you on the back burner. Just my .02.........


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

polaris425, and J2, bad kitty is one of my buds and races for the Rubberdown Customs race team, he isnt spilling BS on you, he is about ready to sue Glen for the BS from the start. I've had my own issues with him but I am keeping my mouth shut as long as I can out of plain "side business owner to side business owner" respect, but I likely wont ever use him again, I'd rather pay more the next time around and get it done elsewhere. I just dont what anyone to think Swampthing or Bad Kitty are full of ****, the promises are made on a weekly basis and broken just as often....just sayin.


----------



## Bad Kitty (Jun 2, 2011)

J2! said:


> Well Glenn had my bike for three and a half months which is a pretty decent amount of time. All I can say about it is it was WELL worth the wait !! If you wanted your bike back sooner you should have let him know up front. For one thing, he is still developing his line of parts for the 1000 t-cat motors. He!! he had Mark from Southern Ridges motors ALOT longer than he's had yours and you didn't see him on here bashing him. These motors haven't been out near as long as these Brute or Canned Ham motors, Developing the cams, pistons, and other internals takes time. He could have just thrown some JUNK parts in it and sent it back to you sooner, and then what, you would be on here bashing him for that. Glenn is a stand up guy that has ALWAYS returned my calls, even at 2a.m. and answered any questions I have ever had. Maybe you just pissed him off bugging him all the time and he just put you on the back burner. Just my .02.........


 
I realize that coming onto an open forum, I'm gunna hear all kids of crap from alot of big yaps that know NOTHING about whats going on. WHAT part of, NOT responding to me is good business. I have been SOOOO patient, and respectful of Glenn and his stories. Trust me gents, I wouldn't run off for NO reason, like others do. When a business gives U a time line, should it not be adheared to? There was no bashing, no nothing until I start hearing stories about other work being done. It's even more frustrating when someone hear has posted that they are happy, then they PM me and tell me that Glenns been giving him the same treatment. What the heck??? All that is going to do is make someone else send there goods down to him. so they can be treated the same way. I realize that a custom build takes time, and things happen. How can someone work for 18 hours and NOT accomplish nothing??? Tired of the sheeet. 

U guys who wanna run off for no reason, remember this. If people wanted to hear from an ***, They would fart.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I understand where you are coming from, but if you want to bash him you need to tell the whole story.. We are simply stating our opinions just like you are, our experiences just happen to be good ones dealing with him. I'm not saying that he wasn't giving you the runaround, it's just hard to beleive after soooo many people have had very good dealings with him incuding me. Nothing in my post was meant to sound like an azz, just defending a very reputable builder that has had stellar customer service in the past. When he built my motor his dyno was broke down so I had to take on the task of tuning it myself. After a few weeks and NUMEROUS calls to him, even at 2 a.m., he walked me through ALL the issues I had with it until it was right. And others that I know as well.. I know you can't please everybody. I hope you get this worked out with him and all goes well. If you and him can't come to an agreement, you could always take it to Fundy up there just be ready to pay ALOT more LOL !! :bigok:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

J2! I think the only reason he is limiting what he says is that he still hopes to get his machine back.......some day. I explained the entire lengthy storey to Polaris425 via PM just so he knows Bad Kitty isnt full of BS, Bad Kitty isnt the only one that was given the run around with a lot of excusses 

Also J2!, some of your fellow bama buddies are making the road trip tio Canada for the 3rd annual RDC ride, why not follow em up here, we got real good beer here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well my BIGGEST issue here was just letting a one sided (regardless of who is right or wrong it doesnt matter, this story is STILL just one sided...) argument keep on and on and on..... That's why I origionally asked for him to cool it on continuing to post. NOT b/c I thought it was BS or because I didnt believe him (Kitty)..... But just based solely on the fact that, this has run 2 pages of just 1 side of the story.... Gotta Always hear both sides..... ya know. Glen most likely wont get on here and respond, if not thats His choice.... But for now, you all have made your point and I would like to KINDLY ask that it just kinda chill for a few days and let him have a chance to respond. If he doesnt, you have all made your points already so, I still ask that we just let it stop here for now (until there is an update on Kitty's bike & we definitely want to hear that).


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

^^cheers!!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Well my BIGGEST issue here was just letting a one sided (regardless of who is right or wrong it doesnt matter, this story is STILL just one sided...) argument keep on and on and on..... That's why I origionally asked for him to cool it on continuing to post. NOT b/c I thought it was BS or because I didnt believe him (Kitty)..... But just based solely on the fact that, this has run 2 pages of just 1 side of the story.... Gotta Always hear both sides..... ya know. Glen most likely wont get on here and respond, if not thats His choice.... But for now, you all have made your point and I would like to KINDLY ask that it just kinda chill for a few days and let him have a chance to respond. If he doesnt, you have all made your points already so, I still ask that we just let it stop here for now (until there is an update on Kitty's bike & we definitely want to hear that).


Well said !!!:agreed:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

theres always 2 sides to a story but why isnt he up on the sponsor no more?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

his sponcership ran out, we have a 1 yr term and he did not renew. thats the reason AMR is no longer a sponcer


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have code in place to automatically remove banners after x time period.

i can show it to you if you want


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As mentioned his time was up in march but I let it ride even though I didnt get a response from him. All this just reminded me of it & so the forum is hidden now. Until I can verify that I got a response (don't believe I ever did, which is why I should have hidden it in march. I just let it ride b/c I know he's busy).


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> As mentioned his time was up in march but I let it ride even though I dist get a response from him. All this just reminded me of it & so the forum is hidden now. Until I can verify that I got a response (don't believe I ever did, which is why I should have hidden it in march. I just let it ride b/c I know he's busy).



ahh ok


----------

